# vpopmail qmail startup ???

## Styles

Hey gang,

     I'm trying to get vpopmail settings to start with qmail, and so far I have been unable to get it to start automaticly. I have read in the forums on some people able to get vpop w/ qmail to start automaticly, but nobody posted on how to do it. Figuers heh  :Smile: 

Any help would be great. I will then write a howto and post it to the forums. 

Thanx in advace,

Eric

----------

## RebelYell

 *Styles wrote:*   

> Hey gang,
> 
>      I'm trying to get vpopmail settings to start with qmail, and so far I have been unable to get it to start automaticly. I have read in the forums on some people able to get vpop w/ qmail to start automaticly, but nobody posted on how to do it. Figuers heh 
> 
> Any help would be great. I will then write a howto and post it to the forums. 
> ...

 

You don't need to "start" vpopmail. Just to have it installed properly. All you need to start is qmail. 

I'll switch to qmail/vpopmail today and let you know the results.

----------

## Styles

Well I can qmail to run on it's own using service scan in init.d but no vpopmail.

Thanx Reble looking forward to see your results

----------

## Messiah

vpopmail does not run

I have qmail + vpopmail + ezmlm-idx (note the idx) + qmailadmin + courier-imap running fine on Gentoo Linux.

Shortly I will make a document on how to do it properly, for the time being just ask.

You do not need to "start" vpopmail. vpopmail is used to add a domain to the mail system or to add users to existing domains for example. What vpopmail does is change some config-files of qmail and deliver mail to the right mailfolder. And vpopmail does the user authentication.

----------

## Styles

I have a couple of question on your setup. What can I say I'm a sendmail type of guy  :Wink: 

Anyway. I will add a couple more domains to vpopmail hopefully through qmailadmin. My question is do I also have to add the default domain to vpopmail? Also what about users that already have an account on the box, will I have to add those users to vpopmail if the above question is true?

I have vpopmail installed so I should start qmail normal through service scan?

Thanx for your help Messiah

----------

## Messiah

adding a domain to your vpopmail box can't be done thru qmailadmin. It can be done thru vqadmin (I think), but I do not use it. Read these things on http://www.inter7.com/vpopmail/, a lot of your questions are already answered on the site, the FAQs, the Mailing lists (there is an archive available).

Default domain is not necessary, it makes you authenticate without @domain.com if you do use it. So if your defaultdomain is domain1.com, you can authenticate to the pop3-server or imap-server with username postmaster@domain1.com (this is the default way on a vpopmail box), but you can also authenticate by postmaster as a username, it will append @domain1.com by itself because that is the default domain.

If you want to add another domain to receive mail for, and you want the users that exist on your first domain to exist on the new domain you can add the second domain as an alias to the first domain. Use /home/vpopmail/bin/vaddaliasdomain to do this. Otherwise, use /home/vpopmail/bin/vadddomain to add a new domain with only postmaster set up.

Again, if you have qmail running fine, than don't change things for qmail. vpopmail will handle the configuration files of qmail, you do not need to do that yourself.

----------

## Styles

Ok I got everything work somewhat still need help with two problems.

1.) I create a user using vqadmin to my only domain (so far I also added the domain to vqadmin) I can send mail to the test user from another account with out it boucing back. But unable to login to Courier-IMAP with the vpopmail user. Only shell users work. I did check my /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc to make sure the modules are in order as per the FAQ on Inter7's site. Here is what it looks like.

```

-----------Snip-------------

##NAME: authmodulelist:0

#

# The authentication modules that are linked into authdaemond.  The

# default list is installed.  You may selectively disable modules simply

# by removing them from the following list.  The available modules you

# can use are: authcustom authcram authuserdb authvchkpw authpam

#authmodulelist="authcustom authcram authuserdb authvchkpw authpam"

#AUTHMODULES="authpam authcram authuserdb authvchkpw"

authmodulelist="authpam authcram authuserdb authvchkpw"

##NAME: authmodulelistorig:1

#

# This setting is used by Courier's webadmin module, and should be left

# alone

authmodulelistorig="authcustom authcram authuserdb authvchkpw authpam"

-------------Snip--------------

```

Here is the output of the a manuel telnet to IMAP

```

* OK Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2002 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING

 for distribution information.

1 login test@domain.com passwd

1 NO Login failed.

```

2nd) vqregister keeps telling me when trying to add a user.

```
Unrecoverable Error: Although the domain you requested is available for signup, this server does not yet support it.
```

Nothing much on the mail list achives about this one. And the e-mail address I'm using to register a new account is a diffrent domain than i.e. hotmail.com

Any ideas would be great  :Wink:  again I will write a faq and post it under this thread for future review when I get it up and running.

----------

